# American 2021 Miracle



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trump was half way out the door when the CDC announced Hydroxychloraquine is safe and and and affective. 
Schools can open and children will be safe.
Teachers will be safe because children are not virus factories. 
Businesses can open. Even restaurants. 
Bears are becoming vegetarians and the angels are singing. :rollin:

Just more examples that the left was letting kids get cheated on education, small business go broke, people dying needlessly, all to bash Trump. Now we have an advanced dementia patient in the Whitehouse and all is well. In the senate and house we have advanced demented (no I didn't spell that wrong) members and all is well. AOC, Nancy, the gang of four are all hallucinating about Cruz trying to murder them and all is well.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Yet the Vikings still suck!! oke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wonder how many business owners are going to move from blue states to red states? Kristi Noem is inviting MN business owners over.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah the hydroxychloraquine is a crazy one.

Remember how the media and left stated it wasn't safe at all.... now they are saying... TAKE IT.. .It is fine. uke:

I hope all republicans who are running against any of these liberal liars use there own words during campaigning. Show the clips over and over.

Hypocrisy is running deep.

Here is a clip about what was talked about in a confrence about Rep. Greene.... and then listen to what they say about the hypocrisy. It is pretty good and happy these three spoke up.

https://goldenstatetimes.com/heated-lib ... democrats/


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> Yeah the hydroxychloraquine is a crazy one.
> 
> Remember how the media and left stated it wasn't safe at all.... now they are saying... TAKE IT.. .It is fine. uke:
> 
> ...


2022 and 2024 might be a bloodbath. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We had members right here accusing Trump of killing people by saying the drug was safe, and kept saying follow the science.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> We had members right here accusing Trump of killing people by saying the drug was safe, and kept saying follow the science.


You only follow science when it fits your agenda. You of all people you know that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > We had members right here accusing Trump of killing people by saying the drug was safe, and kept saying follow the science.
> ...


 They said follow the science. but were not smsrt enough to know people represdnting science were lying to them. All one had to do is google and resd. A medicine thst had been aoproved and usdd for 50 years isnt going to kill you because Trump liked it. Thats beyond criticsl thinking. I should I say falls far short of critjcsl thinking.

Those guys never eat the crow they serve up. They may have Trump Derangment Syndrome so bad they still believe their posts. Just as ctszy as Greenes worst, but punish her.

Remember this crow deserving post? Over time proven all wrong. One of many by a number of people. Remember Machiavelli? 
He is gone after the election. Ever wonder why? Party hack?


> Yesterday at his press conference Trump continued his outright lying.....
> 
> No tariff war...... :eyeroll:
> 
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How soon until we have to double mask to be out in public.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> How soon until we have to double mask to be out in public.


Depends on how much Biden wants to sniff ugly womens hair.


----------

